# News - New Gulp 'Alive', Squidgy 'Factor S' and 'Trigger X'



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

( Taken from Fishing World Magazine )

*Gulp 'Alive' :*

Just read that Berkley has developed a new Gulp range called 'Alive' which is described as Gulp on steroids, the original Gulp range dominates the soft lure market so will be expecting big things from the new scent.

*Squidgy 'Factor S' :*

The popular Squidgy range only available in PVC non-scented versions will now include a biodegradable range called 'Factor S' with inshore and Bass style scented lures, developed in Australia and tested here and in the USA they are due for release in August 2007.

*Freetime 'Trigger X' :*

Freetime rapala release Storm 'Trigger X', a soft bait style lure made to disolve while releasing fish attracting scenets and pheremones, also note Storm are releasing bioderagdable plastics soon in Australia, most of these products are set to launch and compete with each other around August 2007.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

They all sound really good, particuarlly the Gulp "Alive".
Will have to keep an eye out for them, ive had a lot of success with the Gulp range especially on the flatty's.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Hopefuly the 400g Gulp Alive Tubs will be avaliable here in Australia


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That's apparently how they are being sold Buff.

There's a few ABT boys who have already had a go with these, and apparently they are GOOOOOD!!!

Can't wait to see them "in the flesh" myself.

The tubs are aparently a much better system, but they're alot harder to fit into Soft Plastic Wallets! :lol: :lol: :lol: Should fit into the drink holder on my Prowler though I hope. You can mix n match different gulps in the tub, so take a couple of each type in the one tub!!! That will be fantastic!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i bet they aint going to be cheap in these tubs etc

i reckon they will be $20-30 for gulp hehe
oh well we will have to wait and see


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope the fish gulp them down!!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Berkley are the best fishing marketers in the business and aren't afraid to spend big $$$ to make money.

Until this branded, moulded protien product came along, actual livebait was touted as the most consistently reliable food source for many species.

I don't think the fish have changed thier feeding habits, rather, anglers have adapted their fishing techniques to coincide with intelligent product marketing.

Protien moulded scent baits under any brand name do work, no doubt about it - So does livebait, dead bait, hardbodies, blades, spinners and soft plastics.

If you chuck anything that matches the hatch out enough times, in the right place, at the right time, a compliant fish will eventually come along.


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

when are they due for release in aus?
They look bloody awesome. I think they will be round $20 - $25 but u would get a few packets worth i'd presume. so it would work out cheaper probably.
How are these different to normal gulp?


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

There ment to be softer, have more action, and be more flexable, not have as many (if any) deformed ones, and you don't waste half the pack when you have to chuck them out cause they have gone hard in the sun, just chuck them back in there and they will re hydrate.

You get 3 packs of gulp in the 450g tub for about $29.99, so the same as buying 3 packs of gulp plus you get the juice, container etc. comes in a few different sizes aswell.

Due for release some time in winter.
As long as it solves the deformed plastics and the dehydration problem it will all be good.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks mate i use those size containers in my centre hatch if i ever use bait so they r good. once i finish the tub .......


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> Berkley are the best fishing marketers in the business and aren't afraid to spend big $$$ to make money.
> 
> Until this branded, moulded protein product came along, actual livebait was touted as the most consistently reliable food source for many species.
> 
> ...


Well said Spooled.

How come you pushing this product Paffoh?

:?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Derrr, because im the CEO of Berkley and I want more money!

Some of you may have already heard of these products but seeing as though the Squidgy stuff was news to my ears and I hoped to enlighten a few happy anglers, most people on here dont shut up about Gulp.

Sometimes contributing to this forum is hard...


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think any info on new products is good for discussion..... but sometimes a disclaimer is needed because someone will think there is a connection somewhere.

I'll take that free coffee next time i am in canberra :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Derrr, because im the CEO of Berkley and I want more money!
> 
> Some of you may have already heard of these products but seeing as though the Squidgy stuff was news to my ears and I hoped to enlighten a few happy anglers, most people on here dont shut up about Gulp.
> 
> Sometimes contributing to this forum is hard...


Sorry if I offended Paffoh ':shock:'

Because I'm not a sponsored athlete, I will never be able to calculate the profits lost to livebait.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> Sometimes contributing to this forum is hard...


As it is in this weird digital realm we digitally inhabit.

Don't get offended Paff, but perhaps because you were quoting direct from the mag (which is nothing more than a puff piece for the over hyped industry) without the quotation brackets that are normally used, then you run the risk of confusing some people so that means you can expect to cop flak from those like myself that thought you were using this forum to push products that probably only serve to swell the coffers of the manufacturers while deluding the hapless consumer with products of marginal value that they had just purchased the winning edge in getting scales on the deck......

I will draw breath now.....


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Who is offending what now? Who? Where?

Was not directly quoted from mag otherwise quotation marks would have been used, summarised a particular few paragraphs, perhaps dot points would have been better but having fulfilled many briefs throughout my tertiary studies I try to stick clear of avenues previously drifted down before.

By the way mate, I AM the CEO of Berkley so get off your high horse! ( Edit : And I like Fishing magazines ).


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

paffoh said:


> (*Gulp 'Alive' :*


Next Product: *GULP "Really" Alive*

Our studies have shown that live bait actually catches fish! So go to your favorite tackle shop now and ask for "Gulp Really Alive" - comes in Sandworm! Bloodworm! and the new sensational - Poddy Mullet

The fish don't stand a chance anymore


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ohhhh, Paff , are you really the CEO of Berkley my dearest and greatest friend and buddy Paff, as you know Paff , i have always liked you , but find myself drawn closer to you now upon receiving this latest information, and as we discussed the other morning while fishing and having COFFEE at your other business, i have decided to take up your offer to test the whole new batch of gulps you are going to market and really appreciate the offer of a free reel and rod of my choice to complete the tests, thank you again paff

disclosure ,,,, no animals were harmed or killed during the typing of this dribble 8) :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

onemorecast said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > (*Gulp 'Alive' :*
> ...


...And while you're there, ask about our new flutter and bleed upgrade kit - absolutely FREE! ':lol:'


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> ( Edit : And I like Fishing magazines ).


....then save your puff pieces for them.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sending PM now...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

varp said:


> [you run the risk of confusing some people so that means you can expect to cop flak from those like myself that thought you were using this forum to push products


 :shock: Varp I must admit to being a little surprised as I saw this as merely one mate chatting with others about something he read, and certainly didn't see it as in any way as pushing a product or brand

I actually love seeing these products getting so popular as it will make the humble yabbie and slab of mullet certain killers as they are getting so rare in use among technophiles


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

varp said:


> > ( Edit : And I like Fishing magazines ).
> 
> 
> ....then save your puff pieces for them.


I think Paffs proposterous prolougue was prematurely plied of proportion. Not sure if it was the puff piece or presentation but appeared partially possible that a pathological fishing passion pathetically drifted to the pithy product placement not normally aligned with the Paff who places piscatorial pleasure above the premanufactured protien particles that permeate the planet. Varp on the other hand ventured with so much venerable vigor that his viable vehicle veered involuntarily toward the void of volatility and vendetta. Unfortunately, this event was violated before the very vigor of the visited vison was validated.

... And it's ALL MY FAULT ''


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

varp said:


> ....then save your puff pieces for them.


Thats probably a bit harsh, where did that come from :?


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the post Derek.

I really don't like Berkley because their website sucks and they don't reply to emails but their SP's catch fish. 

I haven't fished bait in PPB for over 18 months but I have pulled up to 30 fish in a session on Berkley SP's. The best part is watching the old school boys around me bored out of their brains soaking baits and not getting a touch.

Regards
Grant


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah well I read Paffs piece as a piece of product puffery.

Probably over reacted....I tend to do that lately.



I blame Spooled cos he sooled me on...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm off for a Bex and a little lie down


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

hoit said:


> ...their website sucks and they don't reply to emails


Aint that the truth!

Maybe they spend too much time travelling up and down highway 1 driving that oversized red fuel guzzler trailering a ridiculously stinky big red bass boat.

It's pure arrogance.


----------

